# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Ex-Regisseur spricht über den Bruch mit Disney



## Darkmoon76 (20. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Ex-Regisseur spricht über den Bruch mit Disney* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Ex-Regisseur spricht über den Bruch mit Disney*


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2017)

ach mal ehrlich
wenn man eine Parodie drehen will, soll man es wie Spaceballs machen, aber nicht das bei der Vorlage versuchen


----------



## EnsiFerrum (20. November 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach mal ehrlich
> wenn man eine Parodie drehen will, soll man es wie Spaceballs machen, aber nicht das bei der Vorlage versuchen



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## combine (20. November 2017)

Die 2 haben sich also nicht von Disney vorschreiben wollen was sie zu tun haben und deshalb entschieden auf ihren Eintrag in die Filmgeschichte zu verzichten.
Dafür gab es glaube ich mal einen Begriff, ich glaube das nannte man Dummheit.


----------



## Frullo (21. November 2017)

Tja, mehr als die üblichen diplomatischen Floskeln gibt auch diese "News" nicht her...


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tja, mehr als die üblichen diplomatischen Floskeln gibt auch diese "News" nicht her...


... ich wollt's nicht schreiben. 

Dachte jetzt kommen tiefgreifende Erkenntnisse. Eher nicht. Absolut nicht. Da kam ... nichts.


----------



## Frullo (21. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich wollt's nicht schreiben.
> 
> Dachte jetzt kommen tiefgreifende Erkenntnisse. Eher nicht. Absolut nicht. Da kam ... nichts.



Ha! Böse wäre es gewesen, das Ganze Click-Bait zu nennen  So weit wollte ich dann doch nicht gehen - schliesslich wurde eine Aussage gemacht, wenn auch eine inhaltslose.


----------



## solidus246 (22. November 2017)

Klingt genauso trocken wie jedes Interview beim Fußball.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

> dass man die *beste* Crew und die *besten* Mitarbeiter hatte und alle nur mit den *besten* Absichten am Film gearbeitet haben.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ze2qMVr-CCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

